#ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 2014-03-11
<ubuntu-guy> can we have modules that we can drag and drop to easy start off creating apps?
<mhall119> ubuntu-guy: there's going to be a session about that later today
<mhall119> ubuntu-guy: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22136/ubuntu-component-store/
<kenvandine> is summit down?
<mhall119> if you're interested in helping us work out the details of that, please join
<mhall119> kenvandine: not that I know of
<mhall119> kenvandine: works here
<kenvandine> not loading for me :/
<ubuntu-guy> thanks will do
<mhall119> kenvandine: no pages load?
<kenvandine> none
<mhall119> :/
<mhall119> kenvandine: other ubuntu pages load for you?
<kenvandine> oh... there now it loaded
<kenvandine> 10 minutes i couldnt
<mhall119> did you forget to use your manners?
<mhall119> it's very picky about that
<iBobX> where's the hangout link?
<kenvandine> mhall119, i guess :)
<kyleN> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22164/appdev-1403-releasing/
<mhall119> if youwant to join the hangout, and have something to add, you can join at https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeyOMZOQu5nuv4KbFTaNK5B5BhUlzky8d1Ql-Yu8jQVjCY38w?authuser=1&hl=en
<mhall119> please mute yourself when you're not speaking though
<ubuntu-guy> I would say release them when they are ready
<iBobX> Thanks!
<ChrisGagnon> did you try using qmltestrunner for ui testing of the sdk, when autopilot did not work?
<kyleN> bzoltan, QUESTION: can you speak a little more about the idea of separating the tools (QtC and etc) from the UI Toolkit stuff? How was it organized? how will it be organized?
<mhall119> kyleN: do you want to join the hangout?
<bzoltan> ChrisGagnon: not yet, but soon we will investigate other options
<t1mp> did the video start yet? I don't see it
<mhall119> t1mp: it has
<pmcgowan> Kaleo, yes that made sense
<kyleN> yes
<kyleN> can you mention frameworks specifically with APIs
<Kaleo> kyleN, can you elaborate?
<t1mp> I still don't see video on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22165/appdev-1403-uitk/ anyone else?
<t1mp> argh
<kyleN> the concepts of frameworks remains somewhat vague. yet devs need to state it in their manifest. how does stating it in the manifest relate to API selection at runtime and etc
<t1mp> wrong session page. that's tomorrow :)
<kyleN> good, that is the explanation I was looking for
<pmcgowan> current framework is there with some exceptions, apis that need services or hardware thats no available
<sergiusens> that would work only if there's some api validator to see if nothing outside of the framework is used
<Kaleo> you should join the hangout ;)
<mhall119> sergiusens: that would be done in the SDK, it would have to have separate API definitions that it uses to validate code
<sergiusens> mhall119, so if I build my c++ plugin and that uses stuff outside of the framework; would that be checked against as well?
<kyleN> QUESTION: can you discuss the separation of DEV ppa from RELEASED ppa and perhaps mention testing and other steps that may be taken to ensure RELEASED PPA quality
<kyleN> and will code completion work for HTML5/JS apps too?
<sergiusens> jono_, bzoltan that depends on a Qt5 for x86 built with gles
<mhall119> sergiusens: stuff outside the framework should be in your project root, so yes it should
<sergiusens> hack arounds :-)
<mhall119> pad: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-appdev-1403-releasing
<sergiusens> jono_, that's being worked on; we need to multibuild qt5
<sergiusens> too much code has armhf == gles and !armhf = gl
<mhall119> ew
<mhall119> sergiusens: and that's in upstream qt?
<kyleN> QUESTION: will code completion in QtC work with HTML5/JS apps?
<mhall119> heh, my phone has working alarms now....evidently I'll be getting a notice before all my calendar events :)
<sergiusens> mhall119, packaging and almost anything tht compiles and links against qt5 that we use
<sergiusens> mhall119, these: https://launchpad.net/~rsalveti/+archive/qt-gles-test
<bzoltan> jono_: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1403-releasing
<bzoltan> kyleN: there will be a session 16:00 - 16:55 UTC  HTML5 SDK Roadmap ( App Development ) I would ask that from alex-abreu
<kyleN> bzoltan, ok. it seems to span both domains: SDK and HTML5 runtime
<kyleN> is the X86 emulator a DESKTOP or a phone or a tablet?
<astronfestmon> i think so
<iBobX> oops, server error...
<lool> is raring still supported at all?!
<jono_> weird I got kicked out
<jono_> and cant rejoin
<sergiusens> lool, raring shouldn't be supported
<lool> raring is not supported anymore; quantal is still up for a couple of months
<mhall119> jono_: try rejoining using your own account instead of UbuntuOnAir?
<sergiusens> you can't even dput to raring anymore
<Kaleo> did  I get kicked out?
<lool> bzoltan: well let's not screw them but let's not spend time supporting them, the support path for them is to upgrade IMO
<sergiusens> Kaleo, seems you have
<lool> anyway, completely off topic, sorry  :-)
<sergiusens> lool, but raring is EOL, you can't dput to it
<lool> sergiusens: well exactly
<jono_> mhall119, tried, I can't get in
<sergiusens> lool, so it's impossible to support for real :-)
<mhall119> jono_: huh, I can't even eject your frozen connection
<jono_> odd
<lool> I'm surprized launchpad still accepts raring uploads to PPAs
<mhall119> jono_: can you watch the video at least?
<sergiusens> mhall119, the stream only shows pmcgowan bzoltan and yourself
<sergiusens> lool, it doesn't; well I couldn't
<kyleN> QUESTION: now that we separate Qtc and tools fomr API, can we stop using "SDK" to include runtime stuff?
<kyleN> SDK should be QtC and tools, I think
<kyleN> D=Development, not runtime
<pmcgowan> SDK includes the emulator images in my view
<pmcgowan> which are test targets
<pmcgowan> but the sdk runtime is in the images only as you say
<jono_> mhall119, its ok, I think I got most of what I want out of the session
<kyleN> ok, food for thought anyway
<jono_> sounds like bzoltan has got it well handled
<dholbach> dbarth, do you need help setting up the event?
<alex-abreu> dholbach, whats the hg ?
<dholbach> alex-abreu, mhall119 said he had asked dbarth if he could run it - so I asked dbarth now :)
<dholbach> alex-abreu, I'm happy to set it up
<dholbach> ok, doing it now - just a sec
<dholbach> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfdCLyIpbF9imaNkUmbmkfITWHBxtfOqmxvAPxHhZlCIY8NIw
<dholbach> ok, summit is updated
<dholbach> alex-abreu, dbarth, kyleN: ^
<aquarius> and we are live
<dbarth> dholbach: ok
<dbarth> dholbach: just arrriving, hang on
<dbarth> dholbach: ant, kylen i guess
<antdillon> I'm here and listening guys
<dholbach> antdillon, cool
<alex-abreu> antdillon, great
<alex-abreu> antdillon, hopin if you want
<dholbach> does anyone else want to join in ?
<dholbach> blueprint is available here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1403-html5-sdk
<dholbach> notes are going to be taken here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-appdev-1403-html5-sdk
<dbarth> dholbach: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1cxdhwBJwaTikDQ_qFFCSLDllFG1u6_LOkq9PiLO5INg/edit#slide=id.g1d034350e_00
<dholbach> any questions? any feedback? anyone who wants to join the session?
<dholbach> is anyone taking notes?
<hatch> QUESTON: what frameworks are you considering for responsive layouts? Pure? Bootstrap? etc...
<astronfestmon> there's no any question.
<aquarius> kyleN, responsive isn't really about portrait vs landscape; it's about screen sizes. A screen isn't landscape; it's just X px wide vs x/3 px tall :)
<aquarius> media queries work fine -- don't invent a new responsive thing. Anyone developing HTML stuff should already know about this stuff ;)
<dbarth> i'm taking notes here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-appdev-1403-html5-sdk
<astronfestmon> QUESTION: with cordova framework can we do wrappers to detect any device pixel format?
<astronfestmon> more spcific
<astronfestmon> specific
<astronfestmon> when we have a touch or laptop can we detect it
<aquarius> kyleN, the sidestage doesn't matter. Your app should say "hey, I am in a window which is of size X by Y"
<aquarius> ya, respond to the amount of real estate that you have
<aquarius> totally right :)
<aquarius> Making a bootstrap theme, and making sure that bootstrap works really well, would be ideal
<daker> i am here
<daker> o/
<astronfestmon> hi. okay
<dbarth> astronfestmon: just coming to your question next
<astronfestmon> okay. thanks
<dbarth> aquarius: up for it?
<dbarth> daker: hey
<aquarius> heh, daker and I were discussing translations the other day; the Moz b2g stuff, and jsgettext
<aquarius> dbarth, up for what?
<dbarth> bootstrap
<dbarth> ?
<aquarius> dbarth, I don't want to promise tht I'll have time for anything :(
<dholbach> QUESTION: can we review the work items from last time (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1311-html5-sdk) and see if there's still work to be done or stuff to be landed?
<dholbach> QUESTION: feedback from another session: "Update Cordova template to be more Ubuntu-like (e.g replace the Cordova icon, make it do something useful, can be very simple though)" - can we make this a work item too or should it be a bug report?
<dholbach> can you all help taking notes? http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-appdev-1403-html5-sdk - thanks!
<dbarth> aquarius: nw
<aquarius> I don't understand why compatibility with the rest of the Ubuntu project is useful, for gettext. App developers are not likely to use Launchpad and rosetta
<astronfestmon> it's api
<antdillon> If we are talking about DPI we can use media queries to get that
<alex-abreu> astronfestmon, are you talking about DPR?
<astronfestmon> yes i am
<dholbach> aquarius, on the other hand, using Launchpad for translations is VERY nice and is where translators (loco teams) look at
<alex-abreu> astronfestmon, not atm ... but this is something that we could include, there will be a runtime js binding
<aquarius> dholbach, yeah, but we are not exactly encouraging app developers to use launchpad these days
<dholbach> well we could do that in our docs
<antdillon> I dont think m,y mic is working
<dholbach> I was just bringing it up as a side-point :)
<aquarius> antdillon, we need to be very sure that all devices accurately report their details to the platform so that the platform can correctly do media queries, mind
<astronfestmon> if we use media queries it's assynchronous right
<dbarth> astronfestmon: yes, like pretty much everything in the JS engine i guess
<astronfestmon> okay. thanks
<dbarth> astronfestmon: you have concerns about that?
<astronfestmon> yes a little
<astronfestmon> because the media queries are not my strength inside an app
<antdillon> aquarius, Sure, I agree it all system settings accessible via the api would be great
<antdillon> aquarius, But for layout and styling media queries would work
<dbarth> antdillon: but should we use dpi/media queries, or rather rely on the grid unit system preferably?
<aquarius> On code completion, etc, building in jshint and htmllint would be great, because that will pick up on lots of thnigs
<dbarth> ie, dpi is low-level and maybe important for fullscreen apps / games
<dbarth> but for regular UIs, shouldn't GU be prefered?
<hatch> the issue with DPI's is that you need it to know what resolution of static images to use
<hatch> that's why you need some representation of dpi
<astronfestmon> QUESTION: if we use dpi for games WEBGL is better than a  UI stylish for it. Or Canvas?
<antdillon> dbarth, A use case for dpi media queries is for responsive images
<aquarius> man, seriously, half of what you're describing on the hangout is handled by jshint :)
<dbarth> antdillon: ok
<dbarth> aquarius: jshint, nice
<aquarius> fine, it doesn't offer type tracking, but that's because YOU DON't NEED TYPE TRACKING because this isn't C ;-)
<antdillon> It would be good to run this on submit at least
<alex-abreu> aquarius, we need to validate the API calls & stuff like that
<alex-abreu> aquarius, and have completion
<alex-abreu> that's the gist of any completion tool
<aquarius> alex-abreu, no, no we don't. Nobody else does ;)
<alex-abreu> either dynamic eval & stuff
<alex-abreu> or somesort of type hiints
<aquarius> code completion is fine -- that's what TAGS files are for and so on, right?
<alex-abreu> aquarius, wrong :) ... check out e.g. codemirror
 * aquarius laughs
<aquarius> I like Sublime Text, myself :)
<alex-abreu> aquarius, I am not sure that etags is something that I'd like to see again :)
<alex-abreu> no tags ! :)
<antdillon> Are we not going to use grid units for HTML5?
<aquarius> I honestly don't think that we need intellisense
<hatch> I'm with aquarius :)
<alex-abreu> aquarius, thats the thing ... no intellisense, but at least something interesting
<aquarius> I can't see how we can use grid units for HTML5, becuase the CSS parser doesn't know about them
<antdillon> I think the grisd is important
<alex-abreu> aquarius, as much as we can get :)
<antdillon> grid*
<aquarius> unless we *insist* that all the CSS is actually SASS
<antdillon> Do we have an example app packaged?
<astronfestmon> yes i think that about SASS
<aquarius> alex-abreu, I see your point about not using etags, etc, yeah; I just don't want someone to spend a million years trying to write a type inferencer for JavaScript :P
<hatch> if you need/want a type inference system for js there are tools for that already - TypeScript for example
<antdillon> I agree with not using grid units (as this would need "inventing") but % grid are common to html developers
<antdillon> We can use a simple % grid
<astronfestmon> in qml can we develop grids with no html tags right?
<aquarius> antdillon, yeah, certainly, using a grid is a common idea. Bootstrap, 960 grid, etc
<aquarius> but that doesn't need to be part of the SDK
<aquarius> If I want to use bootstrap, I can.
<hatch> right
<astronfestmon> ok
<antdillon> I would like to use the same naming as bootstrap to help developers
<aquarius> If we want to use grid units in CSS, we need to wait for var() support. :) https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/CSS/Using_CSS_variables
<antdillon> I think the grid should be part of the SDK as we want to bring a common grid layout to apps
<alex-abreu> aquarius, yes this is something that is not standardized I think
<aquarius> antdillon, if the grid is named for bootstrap then I think it should *be* bootstrap.
<antdillon> At least as a best use case
<astronfestmon> I think that so.
<hatch> You don't want to lock people into any grid system, grids will not work for all applications
<hatch> people need to be able to customize them
<aquarius> wow. Totally disagree with all of you. If you want to insist that people use Ubuntu-specific technologies in an HTML app, then it's not HTML any more. It's just an Ubuntu-specific layouit language which looks a lot like HTML.
<aquarius> agreed with hatch
<antdillon> aquarius, Yes happy to use that I just dont want the devleopers to have to learn a new naming convention for the grid
<dbarth> aquarius: the point here is to not have html5 developers behind, when it comes to having a native Ubuntu look
<dbarth> i for one want to develop an app with the nice layout, without (hopefully) to dive into a load of css for that
<dbarth> but then, we don't want to make that a pre-requisite for runninng your app in the container
<antdillon> aquarius, I dont mean force them to use it but have it in the SDK to use if the developer doesnt mind which grid they use
<aquarius> Sadly, you do have to support plenty of web browsers. Because if anyone wants to write an Ubuntu ONLY app, they're going to use QML for it. If they're usnig HTML5 to write an app for Ubuntu, they'll likely be using that app on multiple platforms,
<antdillon> Good question aquarius, what browsers do we support?
<aquarius> antdillon, yeah. It's not about browsers you suport -- you support the Ubuntu browser, that's it.
<aquarius> It's that app developers who are using the Ubuntu engine to deliver apps will likely also be delivering that app on other platforms, so they will not want to add Ubuntu-specific things like grid units to it, because those won't work elsewhere.
<antdillon> aquarius, I imagined as long as it worked on the latest release of blink its good to use
<aquarius> (Ubuntu stuff which is *added*, like the Apple meta tags, are fine)
<antdillon> dbarth, Have you guys worthed on the video player widget?
<aquarius> The reason for wanting the Media service and the Download service is not so you feel like an Ubuntu app; it's so you can do things in the background :)
<antdillon> dbarth, I say that because the web team here have just developed a played skinned to match the phones
<aquarius> why does URL dispatcher need to be accessible to HTML5? Why can't I just do "location.href='someurl://whatever'"? :)
<hatch> aquarius that's kind of the hulk smash approach, if it's within your own app you want to use pushstate
<aquarius> hatch, the url dispatcher is for talking between apps
<antdillon> Everyone loves a todo app!
<aquarius> hatch, agreed on pushstate for my UI urls :)
<hatch> ohh ok, sorry carryon :)
<antdillon> Angry birds ... done
<antdillon> :)
<aquarius> the most important thing that you guys could do is make Oxide happen. :)
<aquarius> then things like XHR work properly :P
<aquarius> You can't build a U1 app without Content Hub and the Download API
<aquarius> Trust me on this.
<aquarius> Speaking as the world expert on building U1 apps ;)
<antdillon> Example app?
<alex-abreu> aquarius, we have the contenthub & we will have the download manager
<aquarius> Once those things exist, it's reasonably easy -- I know this because I've done it about eight times :P
<aquarius> alex-abreu, yep!
<aquarius> alex-abreu, do you have the *new* content hub stuff?
<alex-abreu> aquarius, not yet, in the works ... :)
<alex-abreu> we have the old
<aquarius> I could probably be talked into writing a U1 HTML5 app.
 * dholbach notes down a work item for aquarius
<aquarius> since I have done it before about three times :P
<aquarius> dholbach, go for it
<antdillon> Im happy with that
<antdillon> Great thanks guys!
<antdillon> Ill get my mic working!
<astronfestmon> me too
<hatch> great chat everyone, thanks!
<alex-abreu> thx guys !
<aquarius> thank you, chaps
<alex-abreu> great input
<alex-abreu> inputs
<astronfestmon> thank you all
<hatch> QUESTION: How do people get more involved in this?
<daker> bye
<dbarth> aquarius: just noticing your message about u1; can we talkabout that next?
<aquarius> hatch, hang out with daker and alex-abreu and look for stuff to do :)
<alex-abreu> hatch, you can reach us in #ubuntu-webapps
<aquarius> dbarth, certainly -- happy to talk about it
<dbarth> see how we can share work here
<alex-abreu> hatch, talk to me or yeah daker
<dbarth> hatch: bzr branch
<dbarth> hatch: standard ubuntu way
<alex-abreu> hatch, we would love to have extra help / inputs
<dbarth> hatch: you can email us on the webapps list as well, and see on irc #ubuntu-webapps as well
<aquarius> dbarth, what would you like to know?
<dbarth> aquarius: review the scope of what it should do
<dbarth> aquarius: knowing where the dragons live
<dbarth> that kind of things
<hatch> thanks joined the channel
<dbarth> hatch: see you there
<hatch> I'm on the Juju UI team btw
<dbarth> hatch: ah nice
<dbarth> this UI is brilliant
<alex-abreu> hatch, oh tremendous!
<hatch> :-)
<aquarius> dbarth, log in to U1 to get an oauth token; cache the token; hit the API to retrieve your list of files and folders; cache that data; provide a pagestack to navigate down into folders; refresh button to refresh the cache; (stage 1) allow downloading a file from U1; when you elect to download a file, calculate a signed URL for it and hand that to the contenthub and download daemon.
<aquarius> dbarth, stage 2: allow sharing files via public url; allow uploads to U1
<dbarth> aquarius: sounds like a plan ;)
<aquarius> but stage 1 would get a lot of people up and running :P
<dbarth> the first part i remember from previous use of u1db
<aquarius> dbarth, I wrote a QML U1 app in a day a couple of weeks ago, but I put it on hold until the download and content APIs are available ;)
<aquarius> so I can do the same with HTML.
<dbarth> oh i see
<aquarius> you need those, because it is useless to have the U1 app download files for itself.
<aquarius> you only ever want to download files in order to give them to some other app :)
<aquarius> I spent a bunch of time talking to kenvandine about this use case for the content hub api :)
<alex-abreu> aquarius, the download manager is def something that I want to hev quickly now that it has reached a stable/usabel state, the rest you have already pretty much
<aquarius> it needs the New Content Hub Stuff, but that's hopefully coming soon
<aquarius> alex-abreu, yeah
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, in my content-hub roadmap session, i assigned a work item for you for the bindings update :)
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, oh you did :)
 * aquarius laughs
<aquarius> drive-by work item assignment :P
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, when was the session ? during the html5 one ?
<alex-abreu> :)
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> aquarius, quiet or i'll assign one to you :)
<dbarth> great minds
<aquarius> kenvandine, hey, I was not concentrating and now I have to write a U1 app in HTML5. Which needs the content hub ;)
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, your task is the biggest blocker for our landing... no pressure
<kenvandine> aquarius, woot!
<dbarth> aquarius: ok, so if you've got most of the u1 app, the simplest way to share is to identify what you miss and we can provide
<dbarth> aquarius: like content hub
<dbarth> aquarius: download manager i guess
<dbarth> aquarius: and you say you don't need grid units
<kenvandine> dbarth, i've already added features to the hub for aquarius
<aquarius> dbarth, content hub and download API are the critical ones. Non-critical: some way to get the U1 credentials from the system; some way to securely store a token.
<alex-abreu> aquarius, we have an OA binding
<dbarth> aquarius: but i will challenge you to have a layout that is the same as it would on qml
<alex-abreu> already
<dbarth> aquarius: ;) so what would that take?
<aquarius> dbarth, I can't *have* grid units. I do layout in CSS, because That's What You Are Supposed To Do, and CSS can't do grid units.
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, in an html5 is there a way to control the keyboard?  i'm playing with an html5 app that as a text input, but the keyboard covers it
<aquarius> alex-abreu, yeah, but U1 credentials aren't in OA, I don't believe.
<kenvandine> in qml we can control where it binds
<dbarth> aquarius: what's missing in the OA api for that?
<aquarius> dbarth, what's missing is that the U1 credentialsa ren't stored in OA
<kenvandine> aquarius, they aren't ?
<aquarius> dbarth, but I don't know where SSO credentials *are* stored
<pmcgowan> aquarius, yes they are
<kenvandine> i thought they were
<aquarius> pmcgowan, rly?
<dbarth> you shouldn't know really
<kenvandine> yes!
<aquarius> pmcgowan, I can ask OA for my U1 username and password and get it?
<pmcgowan> or do I misunderstand
<kenvandine> aquarius, we needed that for the click store
<dbarth> aquarius: which part of the creds do you need?
 * aquarius looks astounded
<kenvandine> look at your u1 account in system-settings, it should display your username
<dbarth> aquarius: the identity token, should be there
<hatch> kenvandine you may be able to listen for the focus event on the input then preventDefault() on the event object
<aquarius> there they are, in System Settings > accounts
<aquarius> ah
<dbarth> aquarius: the app tokens, should not, should be in your app
<aquarius> now I need to see whether I can use the app token!
<aquarius> rock and roll.
<dbarth> aquarius: and here we have the example of the reminders.app which is using the new api key approach
<dbarth> aquarius: where apps provide their own app keys to OA for the initial auth. phase
<aquarius> OK, am now looking into the OA bindings :)
<aquarius> I wish the HTML console was reflected into the QML console so I could see console.log debugging from inside the SDK rather than having to spin up an inspector!
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, not atm (keyboard), but I could add a binding ... just ask & file a bug :)
<kenvandine> hatch, i want the keyboard to show, but i want to ensure the UI isn't covered
<kenvandine> will do
<alex-abreu> aquarius, thats the idea behind the qtc integration that we plan to work on
<kenvandine> i want it to do what the qml does in our sdk
<hatch> kenvandine ohh yeah that's a bug, it should scroll into view
<dbarth> aquarius: that inspector window is next on my list
<aquarius> wicked
<dbarth> aquarius: weirdly i couldn't get it to work last time i hacked on qtc-plugin
<dbarth> but qtwebkit should be able to run that i'm told
<kenvandine> hatch, it could just be something about the app, i just modified an existing html5 app
<aquarius> bah!
<dbarth> aquarius: we'll talk about that with kyleN in the next session i guess
<aquarius> what event do I have to wait for, for window.external to become available?
<kenvandine> not sure if i can change something in the html to make the platform dtrt
<hatch> kenvandine well typically (on other platforms) when the keyboard opens, the focused element is scrolled into view above the keyboard
<hatch> if there is a 'keyboard-open' event you could animate the scroll I suppose :)
<aquarius> erm.
<aquarius> I can say "run html5 application on device"
<aquarius> how do I *stop* it?
<kenvandine> aquarius, upstart-app-stop ?
<kenvandine> :-D
<aquarius> close application on device is greyed out
<alex-abreu> aquarius, 'ubuntu-webapps-api-ready' is the evnt name
<kyleN> aquarius, a running app on device displays on the Applications page
<kenvandine> hatch, so maybe in this app the element i care about isn't really focused?
<aquarius> alex-abreu, fired on window? document?
<alex-abreu> aquarius, document
<kyleN> long press on it causes an 'X' in top left corner
<alex-abreu> aquarius, this is abug then (if stops works for qml apps)
<aquarius> kyleN, yeah, but I should be able to kill it from Ubuntu SDK :(
<kyleN> yes :)
<aquarius> alex-abreu, yeah, stop works for qml apps
<hatch> kenvandine I'm not sure, it's entirely possible it is a bug
<aquarius> if I run-on-device from Ubuntu SDK, then it lets me run-on-device again, which suggests that Ubuntu SDK isn't registering corectly that the app *is* running
<alex-abreu> aquarius, its a bug then, you can file one in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu LP
<dbarth> aquarius: file a bug, i monitor those daily
<dbarth> uh, what alex-abreu said
<aquarius> will file a bug shortly
<aquarius> holly sheet.
<aquarius> there's my U1 account.
<aquarius> Nice.
<aquarius> How do I get the token from it?
<aquarius> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/html5/sdk-14.04/OnlineAccounts.Account/ is... not the most detailed piece of documentation I have ever seen ;)
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1290965 filed, dbarth
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1290965 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu ""Run on device" for HTML5 apps not working right; app cannot be stopped" [Undecided,New]
<aquarius> YEAAAH I have u1 credentials. Rock and roll.
<aquarius> man, that's excellent.
<aquarius> OK, I can write a U1 app. Don't need to do sign in. SUperb.
<alex-abreu> aquarius, yeah ! :)
<mhall119> aquarius: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdvimJo9VVSLE5Moms6GheyPZT-mtRfIhxxVZq1DOHz-1bXKQ?authuser=1&hl=en
<aquarius> ?
<aquarius> omg is it my session?
<aquarius> ok :)
<nik90> aquarius: yes indeed
<mhall119> if anybody wants to be on the hangout: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdvimJo9VVSLE5Moms6GheyPZT-mtRfIhxxVZq1DOHz-1bXKQ?authuser=1&hl=en
<mhall119> we'll be starting in a few minutes
<dbarth> aquarius: ok
<iBelieve> I can't join the video session, but I've very interested in an idea like this. I wrote very basic component manager last year called Code Units and I use it all the time on my projects to pull in other code I want to use
<cwayne> i think choosing an online-account to log into is a good example too
<dobey> what about licensing?
<mhall119> use the pad guys
<mhall119> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-ubuntu-component-store
<nik90> iBelieve: pls provide link to code units
<nik90> iBelieve: also append it to the pad
<iBelieve> nik90: https://github.com/iBeliever/devutils, it's the code command
<nik90> mhall119: ^^
<CheeseBurg> I agree with mhall
<dobey> aquarius: but what if i *want* to write malicious apps using malicious components?!
<dobey> mhall119, aquarius: the "gatekeeper" doesn't have to be human
<mhall119> dobey: what could it be?
<dobey> a bunch of scripts
<dobey> it's not like humans can read compiled binaries anyway
<dobey> well, the click store has scripts that does certain checks
<CheeseBurg> Can we not test the components before putting in the component store?
<CheeseBurg> automated?
<ssweeny> what about a rating system similar to apps, where if someone finds a problem with a component they can give it 1-star and mention that it's spyware or whatever
<dobey> aquarius: you don't need a web UI for ratings/reviews
<dobey> ucs rate 1 'this thing is rubbish'
<dobey> it wouldn't be difficult to build in python
<dobey> that's rubbish
<kenvandine> it would bundle it in your source right?
<dobey> it needs a central store, and has to be delivered over a secure protocol like HTTPS
<dobey> especially if it's going to accept binaries
<kenvandine> they shouldn't pull directly from soruce branches... make them download an archive with a particular structure
<kenvandine> s/soruce/source/
<dobey> yeah
<kenvandine> so released archives
<kenvandine> would be preferable
<dobey> you don't want people shoving binaries into VCS all the time
<kenvandine> yeah... and i want to be able to specify the version of the component
<kenvandine> not tip
<kenvandine> aquarius, ^^
<dobey> aquarius, mhall119: yes, you can grab a tarball off launchpad
<dobey> without manually having to upload one
<kenvandine> dobey, sweet
<kenvandine> but i still want reliably versions... real declared stable releases
<kenvandine> so if i pull dobey's component and know version 1.0 works
<kenvandine> i don't want to get a newer version of 1.0
<dobey> aquarius: bzr export lp:foo blah.tar.gz
<ssweeny> LP let's you download a tarball of a bzr rev
<dobey> yes, you can download a tarball of any rev
<kenvandine> aquarius, but i want to know the downloaded file will be the same if i download 1.0 next week
<CheeseBurg> So is there any type of quality control from Canonical or just from the community?
<kenvandine> dobey, are you volunteering to implement that in LP ?
<ssweeny> aquarius, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scope-mediascanner/trunk/revision/67?start_revid=67 look for "download tarball"
<kenvandine> true
<asomething> LP tarball links look like: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrewsomething/typecatcher/trunk/tarball/178
<kenvandine> so we trust the maintainer
<dobey> yeah, taht
<kenvandine> basically i'm saying i want you to provide a link to a versioned archive
<kenvandine> and that's what the store has
<kenvandine> and each new version has a different url
<kenvandine> but no smarts built into the store, just a link :)
<kenvandine> in the manifest or something
<kenvandine> aquarius, i think we're saying the same thing
<kenvandine> so who cares if it comes from github or LP
<dobey> i do.
<kenvandine> dobey, you're special :)
<asomething> you can even link just to the tip of trunk https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrewsomething/typecatcher/trunk/tarball
<CheeseBurg> I think this is a extremely good idea. Think how easy it will be to get new developers or wannabe developers.
<dobey> kenvandine: i just don't want it to be arbitrary URLs, because it means people will use insecure URLs
<kenvandine> so you want to enforce https
<kenvandine> oh, we should include an sha1sum or something in the manifest
<dobey> valid https, yes
<dobey> because the original component might not be malicious, but if someone MITMs your download and sends you malicious code instead, well :)
<kenvandine> i really don't care if archive downloads happen over https... there isn't sensitive data, but we need to be able to verify the downloaded archive
<kenvandine> dobey, then verification fails
<dobey> kenvandine: how would it verify it?
<kenvandine> sha1sum
<kenvandine> oh... i guess that would be up to the developer
<dobey> kenvandine: but where is that delivered from?
<kenvandine> unless we had a wrapper tool that did the download
<kenvandine> the manifest when the component is submitted to the store would include a url to the archive and the sha1sum
<kenvandine> not a url to a sha1sum
<kenvandine> so we can reliably verify the downloaded archive matches what was submitted to the store
<kenvandine> and if the archive changes at the same url, it fails
<dobey> well, i'd do sha256 or something (since sha1 is broken), but as long as it's coming from a secure stream, it's acceptable
<kenvandine> sure... anything like that
<dobey> aquarius: ucs could provide a CMake module and just be an integrated part of the build process
<netcurli> if you don't verify whether the component changes, then you should include them in the source
<dobey> aquarius: so just have the components.json and ucs pulls them when you build
<aquarius> woah! http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sil/+junk/ucs-demo-app/tarball/2 works.
<aquarius> Thank you dobey, ssweeny, asomething for correcting me :)
<dobey> told you :)
<ssweeny> :)
<dobey> mhall119: solr would probably be fitting
<dobey> aquarius: is that black brick next to you the new art piece?
<dobey> to your left in front
<dobey> there's a cube
<nik90> aquarius is too excited at the moment!
<dobey> yes
<nik90> you asked him about his computer!
<nik90> lol
<dobey> it looks pretty black
<dobey> aquarius: you can write it in c++!
<dobey> time is up
<dbarth> balloons: ping? can you ping us the hangout link when ready?
<balloons> dbarth, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYec1w53epatZ3C8nZ_FapqL0EQVY0KX0Ef223gpehp6sIemEQ?authuser=0&hl=en
<mhall119> dobey: want to jointhe API website discussion?
<dpm> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYd0F4PHPAhxJ3WVvkHEiV5W9xHctARZHR937CY7NulnlfFDcg
<nik90> balloons: is this the core apps review session?
<dpm> for anyone wanting to join the core apps review session ^
<dpm> nik90,
<dpm> yes
<dobey> mhall119: i wasn't planning to, but i can
<nik90> core apps devs you guys here?
<nik90> m-b-o1:  ^^
<dpm> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-core-apps-review
<rpadovani> dpm, nik90, sorry, dinner in ~15 minutes here :/
<dpm> rpadovani, no worries :)
<nik90> iBelieve: anythings to mention for the file manager
<nik90> iBelieve: that's next on list
<iBelieve> nik90: thanks, I'll add a couple important items for File Manager that we're currently working on
<iBelieve> nik90: or is just dam adding stuff to the pad?
<iBelieve> nik90: **dpm
<nik90> iBelieve: you can go ahead
<iBelieve> nik90: ok
<dpm> iBelieve, that'd be excellent, thanks!
<iBelieve> dpm: done
<dpm> iBelieve, awesome, thanks!
<nik90> iBelieve: Are you guys planning to add keyboard shortcuts?
<iBelieve> nik90: some work, (such as Ctrl+L), but yeah, that is important
<iBelieve> dpm: also just added a link to our team's Trello board
<dpm> iBelieve, perfect, I mentioned it on the hangout too. Looking great!
<iBelieve> dpm: thanks for mentioning it
<dpm> np :)
<dpm> thanks everyone, a very successful start to UDS! \o/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/appdev-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/11/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
#ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 2014-03-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/appdev-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/12/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
* kornbluth.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/appdev-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/11/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/appdev-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/12/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
<master_> super wacky inflatable waving arm man!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Track: App Development | Ubuntu SDK Integrated Development Environment | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22163/appdev-1403-ide/
<dpm> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfrZo1QWiqnRneNd_X0yKM14W436wkyqz1sMQsb1P2ayKJLsQ
<dpm> For the SDK IDE session
<dpm> feel free to use that hangout link to join the live session in the hangout
<dholbach> go go go :)
<dpm> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-appdev-1403-ide
<dpm> hey all
<dpm> let us know if you can hear us and feel free to ping us if you've got feedback or questions
<nik90> dpm: we can hear you
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> cool, thanks for confirming
<nik90> vthompson: hey
<vthompson> nik90: morning!
<nik90> morning :)
<nik90> dpm: QUESTION: Can we expect Qtcreator 3.0 and Qt 5.2 to be seamlessly updated in saucy and trusty? Or do we need a PPA for it?
<dpm> nik90, will forward the question in a minute, once we've covered the cmake plugin explanation
<dholbach> QUESTION: can we do anything to land newer versions of stuff like click/click-reviewers-tools in the release ppa more often?
<nik90> dpm: np
<bzoltan> nik90: I will answer after zbenjamin finished
<nik90> ok
<dbarth> bzoltan: QUESTION: we're considering adding cmake support in html5 projects, for things like build docs or run a test suite
<dbarth> do you think the cmake plugin could support that project type for ex. ?
 * dholbach hugs bzoltan
<dbarth> bzoltan: this would be optional, but if a cmake file exists, we'd like to take it into account
<dbarth> bzoltan: ok, cool
<satoris> Will the SDK have native support for SDL2 game development?
<pmcgowan> satoris, that will be considered part of the overall platform API, somewhat separated from the apps sdk I would say, but will be available
<satoris> Ok, good. There are lots of SDL devs out there.
<pmcgowan> in fact let me check on that
<nik90> thnx for the session
<vthompson> Does a VM running 14.04 with the SDK on a Mac qualify for the case of beer?
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: ^^
<bzoltan> vthompson:  it qualifys you for pint :)  My offer is a more native port
<bzoltan> vthompson: The QtCreator and our plugins are portable, the challenge I believe is the emulator and clict tools
<vthompson> bzoltan: perhaps the x86 emulator will be easier to port, as well. I know nothing about it however.
<bzoltan> vthompson: once we have a functional QtC+plugins on OSX and a click chroot + ubuntu emulator we will have a sustainable and usefull offering for OSX folks
<bzoltan> vthompson:  it is a whole new domain to discover
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Track: App Development | Ubuntu UI Toolkit | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22165/appdev-1403-uitk/
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYf0Z4NrcRToxwFvAWCLOECxRE8R6D2U-93lb6Rhlob-kWWLyg?authuser=1&hl=en
<nik90> mhall119: we can see you
<t1mp> hello
<nik90> hi
<nik90> IDEA: Provide a way for notifications
<nik90> mhall119: Clipping of items inside a Ubuntu Shape. At the moment it only clips images. But perhaps it should also clip other shapes like rectangles and so on?
<mhall119> nik90: can you put it in the etherpad?
<nik90> mhall119: sure
<t1mp> nik90: here is the bug for it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1089595
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1089595 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[shape] UbuntuShape should shape more general Item-based components" [Wishlist,Triaged] - Assigned to Loïc Molinari (loic.molinari)
<nik90> t1mp: ah yes I have seen that bug before.
<iBelieve> mhall119: something that would be nice to have is a standard input dialog that has a textfield and ok/cancel buttons
<t1mp> nik90: try to get a good use case to give it a higher importance, I see that is categorized as "wishlist" for now
<nik90> t1mp: will try..I have already seen 3-4 apps using workarounds at the moment.
<t1mp> nik90: cool. Just add it as a comment to the MR
<mhall119> iBelieve: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Components.Popups.ComposerSheet/
<iBelieve> mhall119: problem is the Sheet looks ugly. I've made my own style for it, but it's not in the SDK
<t1mp> iBelieve: yes, it does look ugly. There is no good design for it yet
<iBelieve> t1mp: I submitted it as a merge proposal to the SDK yesterday. Is there a chance that it will be accepted or are you waiting for better designs from the design team?
<iBelieve> t1mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/themeImprovements/+merge/210508
<nik90> mhall119: I added two points to the pad
<mhall119> nik90: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Components.OptionSelector/#multiSelection-prop
<nik90> mhall119: the issue with the current multi-selection option selector is that it is difficult to find out which items have been selected. I remember talking to the developer about this
<iBelieve> mhall119, Here is the screenshot: t1mp: http://i.imgur.com/33rOPE3.png
<iBelieve> t1mp: ^^^
<nik90> mhall119: yes I just saw iBelieve comment on the sheets visual design
<mhall119> iBelieve: please put the URL in the comments for your MP
<iBelieve> mhall119: will do
<vthompson> iBelieve, I like your sheet design! Is the sheet background fixed? Perhaps it could be exposed?
<iBelieve> vthompson: Do you mean being able to easily change the background color of the sheet from within the sheet?
<vthompson> iBelieve, yep or even something more elaborate than a simple background color
<iBelieve> vthompson: I only changed the style, not the Sheet component at all. It's already possible to change the background, but only by using Component.onCompleted to access internal objects to get the style instance and then set the background color
<zyga-uds> hey
<zyga-uds> in the hw certification team we implemented a "tree widget"
<zyga-uds> we use it in our testing app
<zyga-uds> it works quite well
<beuno> o/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Track: App Development | Software Store roadmap | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22173/appdev-1403-software-store-roadmap/
<beuno> so, what'sthe HO link?
<beuno> dholbach
<mhall119> beuno: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcW7DSikEAJMCn6ixrGkbmF5Kmt02nnMWHgnoATvjuNEBnsOQ?authuser=1&hl=en
<mhall119> if you have any questions, ask them here with "QUESTION"
<t1mp> mhall119: /wc
<t1mp> oops
<t1mp> closing window :) not something pervert ;)
<mhall119> t1mp: you can't leave
<nessita> I keep getting "An error ocurred, please try again" when browsing http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22173/appdev-1403-software-store-roadmap/
<nessita> any ideas?
<mhall119> nessita: try http://youtu.be/qDiyuojPjSc directly
<nessita> mhall119, same error, after clikcing on the play button
<mhall119> nessita: hmm, it will play for me....
<mhall119> must be YouTube acting up
<dobey> yeah, it's youtube i think
<nessita> what I get: http://ubuntuone.com/4Dkn0f0zyLS9TUTGGblrLq
<kenvandine> nessita, same for me
<mhall119> :(
<dobey> i've found force-reloading without cache helps when i get that
<dobey> you can also try in a private/incognito session in the browser
<mhall119> kenvandine: nessita ^^ try that
<kenvandine> i did... now summit isn't loading
<kenvandine> oh well... eventually it'll work :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: you need better internet there in the backwoods of NC
<kenvandine> incognito worked
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i have a 50/20 connection!
<kenvandine> i didn't say please though...
<kenvandine> i keep forgetting that
<dholbach> notes taken here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-appdev-1403-software-store-roadmap
 * nessita tries
<dobey> kenvandine: cable?
<kenvandine> yeah
<nessita> mhall119, same error
<kenvandine> i blame chrome
<nessita> I tried a private FF window
<dobey> kenvandine: oh, could just be comcst/tw/cox/whateveritisthere squeezing bandwidth to youtube (yay net neutrality!)
<nessita> and amy regular session FF
<kenvandine> yay
<iBelieve> QUESTION: when can I start selling apps, and will I be able to convert an existing free app to paid (since I've got existing apps that I couldn't make paid)?
<kenvandine> :)
<dobey> mhall119: we also have to deal with how to uninstall those and such
<kenvandine> the click hook will do that
<kenvandine> i think it'll just be symlinks
<dobey> kenvandine: i mean how in the UI does the user uninstall the package
<kenvandine> ah, true
<kenvandine> the apps scope won't show that
<kenvandine> mhall119, ^^
<mhall119> right
<dobey> right
<mhall119> hadn't thought of that
<dobey> i also don't know if the updater will show updates for non-apps as it currently stands
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Goals
<iBelieve> QUESTION: Will it be possible to install apps remotely to your device from the website app store, like Google Play? Or has this been considered? I really liked that feature about Google Play
<mhall119> dobey: probably not, but that's all going into system-settings isn't it?
<dholbach> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-appdev-1403-software-store-roadmap
<dobey> mhall119: yes, but it's the same code
<dobey> maybe we can just also have a "Remove" button in there, and things can be uninstalled from there
<mhall119> would make sense I suppose
<dobey> yeah, purchase shouldn't be a problem
<dobey> maybe some special magic if you want to purcahse from the web and pay for the app on your phone bill
<dholbach> does anyone want to join the hangout?
<dholbach> any more questions?
<dobey> i have to leave in 10-15 min to go to an appointment
<mhall119> #ubuntu-app-devel channel
 * dholbach hugs you all
<dholbach> keep up the good work everyone!
<dobey> thanks
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/appdev-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/12/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Track: App Development | Community Design Team showcase and plans | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22168/community-design-team-showcase-and-plans/
<nik90> dpm: ?
<dpm> on it
<dpm> setting the hangout now :)
<nik90> ok :)
<dpm> for anyone wanting to join the live hangout: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYf4ZVlAu3k8tYKEEoNyV_BCTsEKn8XaJ-qP5-D0m2jgWEMPFA
<pikapika131> there should be a way to use android apps on ubuntu
<pikapika131> considering ubuntu touch is realy just CM it shouldnt be that hard.
<nik90> vthompson: you should join the hangout if you can
<nik90> same goes to snwh ^^
<nik90> michelR: want to join the hangout?
<michelR> nik90: not possible, still busy at my work, just IRC, sorry
<nik90> michelR: np :)
<snwh> nik90, i'm a bit too preoccupied at the moment to join the hangout
<nik90> snwh: ok
<dpm> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-community-design-team-showcase-and-plans
<vthompson> nik90: I might in a bit. I'm a bit busy at the moment
<nik90> vthompson: ok
<dpm> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-community-design-team-showcase-and-plans
<fdelayen> Hi everyone, there is a little thing i'm finding a bit weird. The Gallery app has a light background, same thing for the settings app. You are presenting apps with dark backgrounds, don't you think it can be quite disturbing for users ?
<fdelayen> (Those designs are really impressive though)
<nhaines> David's screen is frozen for me.
<nhaines> I have the screen back and live now.
<nik90> nhaines: fixed it
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/appdev-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/12/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
<fdelayen> Ok, thank you for your answer !
<nhaines> Thank you for the presentation!  :)
#ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 2014-03-13
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/appdev-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/13/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
<ahayzen> vthompson, popey, dpm, o/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Track: App Development | Music App planning session | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22170/music-app-planning-session/
<vthompson> ahayzen, hey!
<ahayzen> vthompson, hows things?
<vthompson> Good! You?
<ahayzen> yeah good thanks :)
<popey> \o/
<popey> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcVwTTbn1ccrGKScHupavTSJS2t8X6ovE9nDz79QziCyfZ9jg
<vthompson> hm, I can't seem to accept the hangout invite
<vthompson> better, thanks!
<dpm> hey ahayzen
<dpm> joining in a minute
 * balloons settles in
<balloons> i see you :-)
<popey> thanks balloons ☻
<balloons> i have a tablet should you ever need testing
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks
<balloons> we spoke about testing for all core apps yesterday
<balloons> dashboard are passing, but I think trunk is having issues.. I'm running now to remember :-)
<balloons> yes, they wanted to push the new mp in, which is how it was discovered
<balloons> yes, scenarios are cool.. when you restructure, good idea to try
<balloons> yes, I would add really small <10 sec files
<balloons> popey wants his 12 min lynyrd skynyrd tracks tested
<nuclearbob> QUESTION: one album with multiple artists, like a soundtrack?
<nuclearbob> QUESTION: single artist album with "artists feat. bob" tracks?
<balloons> yes having a larger music library could be useful, but i would add the music because we have a test,not vice versa per say
<balloons> we don't restore the directory?
<popey> no, we trash it
<popey> music -> music.old
<popey> and then run it again, it wipes the .old
<balloons> we need to completely mock it -- i remember doing this
<balloons> regardless, it's totally possible to do that properly and simple enough
<balloons> probably worth opening a specific bug for that
<nuclearbob> testing questions
<nuclearbob> those are the sorts of things I worry about when picking a music player :)
<balloons> ahh, I see the issue. someone added, if self.test_type != 'click':
<dpm> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/coreapps-1404-music-dev
<balloons> and made the _patch_home() happen only when running from local and via deb
<balloons> I really wonder why someone went through and disabled that on click
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Track: App Development | Calendar App planning session | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22172/calendar-app-planning-session/
<nuclearbob> thanks!
<balloons> ty vthompson and ahayzen
<balloons> calendar time
<ahayzen> thanks balloons :)
<vthompson> ty, balloons
<popey> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcr6xGzBw4kfLFTHGOrHr9E5Yik4EmRW99zGUm3pTbFuFY1-w for calendar app planning
<popey> dpm: shame contacts and calendar sync is on at the same time ☹
<dpm> popey, oh, I thought they'd changed it
<balloons> popey, it's not.. ?
<balloons> it's after this
<dpm> popey, yeah, it's not, I'll be attending the calendar sync after this one
<popey> oh, ok, cool
<popey> want to join?
<belkinsa> Stupid mi
<popey> mihir: joining calendar? ☻
<popey> pkunal-parmar: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcr6xGzBw4kfLFTHGOrHr9E5Yik4EmRW99zGUm3pTbFuFY1-w
<dpm> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-calendar-app-planning-session
<balloons> you're live popey
 * popey hugs balloons and his broken fingers
<popey> michelR: welcome to join us on the hangout if you can https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcr6xGzBw4kfLFTHGOrHr9E5Yik4EmRW99zGUm3pTbFuFY1-w
<belkinsa> Link to the blueprint please.
<popey> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/coreapps-1404-music-dev
<belkinsa> Thanks
<michelR> Thanks popey, but still working and may be interrupted by my job
<popey> michelR: no problem
<dpm> balloons, do you have some minutes to have a look at why calendar MPs are failing tests?
<dpm> we're discussing this right now on the calendar session
<balloons> yes I hear :-)
<balloons> umm sure, but not much to say
<balloons> I can take a specific look right now
<balloons> keep going, I'll report in once I examine :)
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/YearView-Optimization/+merge/208910?
<balloons> dpm, ^^
<dpm> balloons, yes, it's that one
<dpm> any ideas why it's failing?
<balloons> looks like the qt 5.0 bug, apps fail to launch sometimes
<balloons> i just retried
<balloons> this should go away as soon as we land 5.2, which is happening now
<dpm> balloons, ok, thanks, so what would be your recommendation. Shall we top-approve or wait for the 5.2 landing?
<balloons> dpm, it randomly happens, so a retest should take care of it
<balloons> unless it happens again,. heh
<balloons> it should pass and i'll retest a few times if so
<balloons> yea, the bug is no fun
<dpm> balloons, ok, so can we leave this one in your able hands?
<balloons> seems calendar must hit it more than other apps
<balloons> normally it's a one off thing. anyways, the fix is 5.2, and we'r eworking to landnow. I'll mnake sure this lands
<michelR> i'm also 'michelR' on lp
<mihir> popey, yes
<belkinsa> popey, the link to the blueprint that yoy sent is wrong
<popey> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/coreapps-1404-calendar-dev
<popey> thanks michelR
<popey> sorry belkinsa
<belkinsa> It's cool,,.
<mihir> popey, sorry got late , timezone confusion
<michelR> Can try to join hangout for some minutes
<balloons> i'll go thru the AP bugs right now
<balloons> but i think they are mostly valid
<balloons> closed a few that needed it
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Track: App Development | Calculator app review and planning | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22198/calculator-app-review-and-planning/
<mihir> hey rpadovani
<rpadovani> mihir, o/
<popey> hey
<popey> just setting up the hangout
<popey> rpadovani: mihir https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeh4t2CoQEQM_FMIEC9SdgbrdiLfVqhrKBMBszoYseQzPYTkA
<popey> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-calculator-app-review-and-planning
<popey> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/coreapps-1404-calculator-dev
<rpadovani> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1281745
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1281745 in Ubuntu Calculator App "white rectangle on calculator sidestage on N7 landscape" [High,Triaged]
<rpadovani> hey gang65, do you want to join the hangout?
<rpadovani> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1267821
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1267821 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Need to enable copy/paste" [High,Triaged]
<mihir> popey, mihirsoni-123
<mihir> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1221347
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1221347 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] Needs a method to delete all calculations easily" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<popey> balloons: can you please release calculator in the store ?
<balloons> popey, sure.. trunk test out ok?
<popey> well, i can test it ☻
<balloons> hmm.. builds are failing
<balloons> builder might need some love
<popey> poke it with a stick
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/appdev-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/13/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Track: App Development | Reminders app planning session | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22169/reminders-app-planning-session/
<popey> dpm: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYe0KDdWUMG6pGYZ2oE4-LqUApesSLVKtr0n1FpWgAUgeBWg4g
<dpm> ok, coming
<dpm> popey, have you passed the link to mzanetti and Carla?
<popey> not to carla yet
<popey> where is carla?
<rpadovani> Letozaf_, ^^
<Letozaf_> her I am
<Letozaf_> I am Carla
<popey> Letozaf_: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYe0KDdWUMG6pGYZ2oE4-LqUApesSLVKtr0n1FpWgAUgeBWg4g
<Letozaf_> I'm connecting...
<popey> cool
<popey> didnt recognise the irc nickname ☻
<popey> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-reminders-app-planning-session
<dpm> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-reminders-app-planning-session
<CheeseBurg> I don't know why but Michael is fullscreen instead of the person talking.
<popey> thanks CheeseBurg
<CheeseBurg> popey: Better!
<Letozaf_> ok guys I pushed the latest changes
<Letozaf_> I also pasted the output of the tests here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7086138/
<Letozaf_> so you can see the error
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: hey. starting here now
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/appdev-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/13/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
